# HP Photosmart Cartridge Alignment Problem



## Gado1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a brand new (had for a year, just installed it) HP Photosmart C5280 all i n one printer and have been trying all day to install it. I have followed the instructions to a 't' but no luck. It says to plug it in without the usb connected, load paper and press ok to do a alignment test. When I press the ok button, I get error messages "cd\dvd door open" or " print alignment failed". The cd\dvd door is closed and I have checked that print cartridges move freely and are inserted correctly. When I press the setup button on the printer a menu is supposed to appear in the lcd screen but nothing happens. I have disconnected and done a repower but no luck. I even bought a new ink cartridge. Any ideas please!!!

Thanks


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please press the Red Eye Removal + Print Photo button together. A message on the screen will display Enter special key combo. Press Red Eye Removal + Print Photo + Red Eye Removal button one at a time to go into the special Menu. Press the right arrow button twice to get the Resets Menu and press OK. Press again the right arrow key twice and look for Semi-Full reset and press OK. The print will automatically turn off, please turn ON the printer by pressing the power button and follow the instructions on the screen to set the Language and Country. Let me know whats the result.


----------



## Gado1 (Sep 2, 2009)

It worked great!!! But now it thinks the CD/DVD is open and it is not......any more suggestions??? You seem to know whats up......


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please do re-attach the CD/DVD tray. and also check the sensor of the cd/dvd door. Check also for broken/damage part with the cd/dvd door maybe that's causing the problem.


----------



## Gado1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I never took it apart. I checked for sensors and checked if for broken or damaged parts and everything is fine. I got a CD to print, but cannot print on paper b/c it thinks the DVD tray is open and says close to continue. I do and it still says its open.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Where do you see that error message? on the printer display screen or on the computer?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please let me know on the result ASAP.


----------



## Gado1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Its the display on the printer," Cannot print because CD/DVD tray is open. Close tray to continue. no matter what it thinks the tray is open. I even closed it and tried to print on a CD, and it started working then sent a error message saying that the CD holder is not installed right. It didn't realize that it was closed.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

While yur printer is powered on. Press and hold the Red Eye Removal and Print Photo button simultaneously. After the Enter Special Key Combo appears on the display screen (on the printer), release the 2 buttons and press Red Eye Removal, Print Photo and back to Red Eye Removal in sequence. The Special Menu/Support Menu will appear on the screen, use the arrow keys to navigate and look for Resets Menu and press OK. Under Resets Menu look for Semi-full reset and press OK. The printer should automatically turn off, press the power button after 5 secs to turn on the printer and follow the instructions to set the language and country for the printer. Let me know hows it goin'!


----------



## Gado1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I did that before and it fixed my problem, except now, I'm getting the CD/DVD tray open sign when I try and print on paper. I can print on CD's and DVD's now, but not paper. How do I fix that??


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Is your printer still under warranty? So that you can replace your printer.


----------



## Gado1 (Sep 2, 2009)

No, it's not....


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Make sure that the printer is plugged in directly to the wall outlet so it will have sufficient power to generate. Perform a semi-full reset again using the special key combo.


----------

